# Citrus fruit



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Quick question is it ok for goats to eat citrus fruit? And if so how much is safe at one time?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes mine love oranges. Not sure about amounts. Everything in moderation is good motto.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I toss them out on a regular basis to my goats. I try to limit it to a couple per big goat and 1 per small goat per day.

Its high in sugar and I think thats not the best for them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine love oranges and clementines, but most of the time they just get the peels and WE get the fruit! ;-)


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> Mine love oranges and clementines, but most of the time they just get the peels and WE get the fruit! ;-)


Yes, that's how it is here, & mine LOVE banana peels & apple cores too. Anything to save on feed & keep them entertained!


----------



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you all very much. Did not know about banana peels. We eat a lot of bananas. Now I'll give them the peels.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep! Even whole lemons and limes if you have squishy ones hanging around! 

Banana peels are a huge hit in my herd, but I always be sure to wash the bananas when I bring them home from the grocery store & remove all the stickers too. There are tons of pesticides on banana peels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, mine love it all.
Remember though in moderation.


----------

